# Форум для размышляющих > Моя проблема >  Устала

## Pandora

Не знаю зачем я это пишу,фраза поделись и тебе станет легче всегда казалась мне бессмыленной,как правило легче не становится. Но вот захотелось выговариться.
Сейчас мне 30 лет.Последние 14 (после переезда в другую страну) у меня каждый год по депрессии,а иногда и по две.
Хотя всё началось гораздо раньше,лет с 13ти.Иногда,когда я видела на улице человека с физическим недостатком/дефектом,я примеряла это на себя,неделями могла думать ,а вдруг со мной такой случится,я же никому не буду нужна.(а ведь я очень симпатичная девушка и казалось бы реальных оснований для таких страхов не было) Это *не буду нужна* я пронесла почти через всю свою жизнь. Только пару лет назад это перестало меня тревожить. Я не замужем и у меня нет детей. В своё время мне так хотелось семью,а сейчас в принципе всё равно. Родить ребёнка *для себя* как советуют сердобольные приятельницы........на мой взгляд это махровый эгоизм.Мать одиночка постоянно впадающая в депрессии? На свете и так хватает несчастных.
Отношения с мужчинами у меня складывались по принципу-Здравствуйте грабли,это снова я. Постоянно выбирала мужчин которым нужна *мамочка*(об этом тоже можно порассуждать,но на данный момент это не так уж важно)
За эти 14 лет чего только не было:резаные вены,несколько попыток парасуицида и одна настоящая. Я режу себя с 17 лет,каждый раз когда мне слишком больно. Понимаю что от этого не становится легче,но просто не могу этого не делать. Это как идея фикс. крутится,крутится в голове,словно кто-то нашёптывает.Раньше я старалась это делать в незаметных местах,а сейчас у меня появилась новая мания-порезать всю руку от сгиба локтя то запястья(и ведь понимаю что в нашей стране(Израиль) где 8 месяцев в году носят одежду с короткими рукавами,будут смотреть как на еб...ую)Вчера уже практически была готова это сделать,позвонила подруга,она тоже *проблематичная* и с ней можно такое обсуждать. Мы поговорили и мне стало полегче. Не знаю что будет дальше. Я устала,очень устала.Большую половину своей жизни я не живу,существую.
P.S.Я не ищу жалости,просто мне кажется что здесь меня поймут.

----------


## Troumn

> Иногда,когда я видела на улице человека с физическим недостатком/дефектом,я примеряла это на себя


 А я всё время им сильно сострадал. Сострадание такое болезненное чувство.



> просто мне кажется что здесь меня поймут.


 Уже поняли. Я могу выделить одну основную проблему: депрессия. Хорошего врача-психиатра и жизнь наладиться.

----------


## Игорёк

в чем причина депрессии ? или она возникает просто так, на пустом месте ?

----------


## Игорёк

> еще как поймут  чертовы руки, ненавижу их, так и просят порезов


 не все.Для меня резанье рук - огромная глупость. проблем это только добавит. есть куча других, более безобидных способов успокоиться.

----------


## Игорёк

> алкоголь, наркотики?


 хотябы.. но лучше что-нибудь другое.

----------


## Игорёк

> найди волевого, сильного, серьёздного мужика рядом с которым ты будешь чувствовать себя маленькой девочкой.


 думаешь таким нужны женщины которые себя режут ?

----------


## Troumn

> найди волевого, сильного, серьёздного мужика рядом с которым ты будешь чувствовать себя маленькой девочкой.


 Типа тебя, штоль?

----------


## Игорёк

> а можно поподробнее? я в успокоении, видимо, полный нуб


 Это индивидуально. рецепта нет.. Если говорить про себя - мне второй год помогает мопед. Когда сильно плохо - еду на дальняк, км на 150-200. При обострении депресси алкоголь не помогает, страшно напиваться, поскольку есть риск совершить поступки о которых придется жалеть. Иногда просто в кайф что-нибудь сделать в техническом плане, покрасить, подварить, изготовить инструмент, прибор.. 
Вообщем надо подбирать что-то что по душе. что возможно нравилось когда-то. Это сложно.

----------


## Игорёк

> она и режет себя потому что нет мужика рядом. не знает чем заняться, изводит себя... будет мужик - энергия будет направлена на отношения а не на саму себя.


 так было же описано что мужиков не было, были одни тряпки. А если общение складывается только с тряпками, это не значит что все мужики козлы, это значит что есть какая-то проблема в самой себе...

----------


## Troumn

> Где бы только такого найти?


 Bronson воображает себя таким. Настоящий мужик!!



> она и режет себя потому что нет мужика рядом


 Фрейдовские идеи устарели ещё в середине прошлого столетия. Если есть депрессивное расстройство, то тут никакой мужик не поможет, кроме того, кто разбирается в тонкостях человеческой психики.

----------


## Ben

> Гугл и интернет это не все знания человечества если что...


 а что еще есть?

----------


## Ben

экстрасенсорика это одно, это не всем дано, а управлять своими мыслями и взаимодействовать с творцом это совсем другое... есть конечно аналогии, все это же работа сознания, но цели разные... к тому же если мыслью можно узнать какую-то инфу, то ей же можно и заблокировать доступ, так что наличие экстрасенсорых способностей еще не значит ничего... ну а схема банка или коллайдер что ты привел, они никому не нужны чтоб их воровать... все легальными способами можно сделать...

----------


## Ben

нелегальное получение информации это незаконное действие... могут посадить или того хуже... оно тебе надо?
что-то логики твоей тут не вижу зачем самому в петлю лезть?

----------


## Kirin

Бен, ты где нахватался знаний про Творца и энергию? Сам ощутил это? Творца познал? Мне дико интересно как это можно сделать.

----------


## Ben

уже объяснял на той странице, пост 134.

----------


## Kirin

Ну и как войти в поток? Где его найти? Какие мысли правильные, а какие нет?

----------


## Ben

Belliar не злись из-за пустяков... а если ты научится воровать чужую информацию хочешь то ведь тоже есть всякие методы... только все равно ты от блокировки должен будешь избавится что у тебя на мозгах висит... а иначе никак... разве что как зомби...

----------


## Kirin

Так а как ты узнал о светлой энергии? Я человек, который об этом не знает. Как узнать? Погуглить?

----------


## Ben

> Ну и как войти в поток? Где его найти? Какие мысли правильные, а какие нет?


 Могу подсобить со светлым потоком на моей энергии... одного раза достаточно на всю оставшуюся жизнь и даже после неё (душа же не умирает)... а самому нереально за короткое время... много знаний нужно и те же блокировки что на всех висят очень сложно самому с себя снимать... ибо и тут энергия нужна хоть и небольшая и умение их находить самому...

----------


## Ben

> Так а как ты узнал о светлой энергии? Я человек, который об этом не знает. Как узнать? Погуглить?


 ну вроде про светлые и темные силы все слышали... даже без гугла.

----------


## Викторыч

> все когда то думали что шарик стоит на трёх слонах и черепахе и считали это обьективностью.


 Распутин! Такое мировоззрение не следует воспринимать буквально. *“Плоская Земля покоится на трёх слонах, слоны стоят на черепахе, а черепаха плывет в безграничном океане.”* Плоская Земля, есть суть – плоское суждение человека, которое мыслит дуально, категориями Да или Нет.Три слона есть символы – трёх миров, трёх точек, трёх мировоззрений, трёх форм отображения, трёх форм жизни и т.д. Первый Мир – это Мир Материальный. Другой Мир, это Идеализм. Ещё один Мир, третий – Трансцендентный. То есть мистика. И черпает черепаха информацию с Океана Безграничного Знания. Где то трактуется как океан времени.

----------


## Ben

> а сейчас вопротилось в жизнь привел идею что человек может будет модернизирован и станет киборгом в результате больше сможет накапливать информацию и сможет более актуально ей распоряжаться и обмениваться, а так же получит возможность управления различными структурами


 ты веруешь в эту теорию? а я нет, ты уж извини.
чтобы раскрывать извне кому-то новые способности человек должен эволюционно и духовно быть готовым к этому изнутри... всяких злобок низменных, воровства и т.п. уголовщины у него в голове точно быть не должно... ибо это самому человеку навредит такая трансформация... и прецедентов таких полно было в истории...

----------


## Ben

> ну под структурами я имел виду какую либо автоматику, робототехнику и прочую всячину, вот щас те что надо чтоб телик переключить - пульт! или подойти и в ручную так вот у киборга этот пульт в башке, помоему идея довольна проста и логична однако


 ну для этого совсем не нужно киборгом становиться.... можно чип в башку имплантировать или даже датчики на башку навесить и будет тебе твой пульт ненаглядный чтоб по зомбоящику гулять... в общем это уже и так возможно на современном уровне техники....

----------


## Ben

> а вот если ты упровляешь производством завода где все автоматизировано? однако он большой, а следить просто человеку за всем нихрена не получится, а вот полный контроль бы не помешал тогда хватит киборга который будет всем распоряжаться и следить за исправностью и производством...


 это уже решено давно на программном уровне... да и роботы давно уже изобретены... не нужно ради этого человеку киборгом становится...
пойми наконец простую вещь... все что можно автоматизировать будет автоматизировано техникой, а у человека смысл жизни совсем другой заложен природой и творцом....

----------


## Ben

> И что? сколько людей следят за этими роботами? сколько их ремонтируют? сколько следят за исправностью программ?


 очень немного по размерам производства... всё же автоматизировано где можно и так... а ты считаешь что человек вообще работать не должен и всё роботы за него должны делать? чем же тогда должен будет заниматься человек по твоей теории? только по зомбоящику гулять?

----------


## Ben

> человек должен подстраивать под себя все что может покорять и поглощать, перестривать и развивать, ясно?


  а ты сам то этим хочешь заниматься или чтобы другие заместо тебя это всё делали?

----------


## Bronson



----------


## Ben

> Разве подстраивание под себя не включает использование всего что он может использовать? вот тебе и ответ


 а ты сам что-то под себя смог уже подстроить чтобы использовать или это только мечта такая на будущее?

----------


## Викторыч

> а ты сам то этим хочешь заниматься или чтобы другие заместо тебя это всё делали?


 У Belliarа прослеживается версия вхождения в некий новый мировой порядок. Типа всеобщей чипизации. А некая светлая энергия.... так она только на капищах бывает. От слова накапливать.

----------


## Ben

> А некая светлая энергия.... так она только на капищах бывает. От слова накапливать.


 Викторыч, гадать бесполезно, не угадаешь...

----------


## Викторыч

> Викторыч, гадать бесполезно, не угадаешь...


 Чего гадать? На капище иди и заряжайся. Ладно ты себя умней всех считаешь здесь, так ты и древних за дураков держишь. По варне то наверное на Брахмана претендовать станешь? )))

----------


## Ben

Викторыч, ты уж извини, но я в твою теорию веровать не хочу, смысла не вижу... главное чтоб она тебе помогала...

----------


## Викторыч

У меня не теория, так подкину чего для общего досуга. Это ты всем некую энергию раздаёшь направо на лево. Лучше с Ильёй по поститесь. Прикольно читать будет. ))))

----------


## Troumn

Скорее всего нет ни светлой энергии, ни тёмной, а все эти состояния, которые вы испытываете, являются порождением вашего собственного разума. Хотя, у меня нет доказательств, только предположения.

----------


## Ben

> У меня не теория, так подкину чего для общего досуга. Это ты всем некую энергию раздаёшь направо на лево.


 Ну если это не теория а шо тогда? главное чтоб она тебе помогала к свету приблизиться который бы ты мог раздавать другим не боясь что сдуешься и аннигилируешь. ))

----------


## Ben

> Скорее всего нет ни светлой энергии, ни тёмной, а все эти состояния, которые вы испытываете, являются порождением вашего собственного разума. Хотя, у меня нет доказательств, только предположения.


 гадать безполезно, не угадаешь...

----------


## Викторыч

> Скорее всего нет ни светлой энергии, ни тёмной


 Нет Troumn, энергия несомненно есть. Приход её идёт с крестца по анатомии. Далее согласно циклу кровообращения. Если полученную энергию за день брать за единицу то расход не должен превышать 70%. Так как 30% уходит на внутреннее поддержание работы организма. Но Бен то ничего особого не разъясняет. Только страницами флуд процветает. Типа вот она (энергия) есть, я вот могу черпать и вы всему учитесь неизвестно как.



> который бы ты мог раздавать другим


 Я как то не отношу себя к миссиям.

----------


## Ben

> Но Бен то ничего особого не разъясняет. Только страницами флуд процветает. Типа вот она (энергия) есть, я вот могу черпать и вы всему учитесь неизвестно как.


 Всё уже разъяснил... кто хотел понял, а кто не хочет то тут уж я не виноват. ))



> Я как то не отношу себя к миссиям.


 Ну себе хотя бы раздай сначала в прошлое и будущее... месией для этого не надо быть совсем. ))

----------


## Викторыч

> Ну себе хотя бы раздай сначала в прошлое и будущее... месией для этого не надо быть совсем. ))


 Всё Бен, на нике уже филосов обозначено, постов наклепал. Поздравляю.

----------


## Ben

Спасибо, Викторыч. Всё благодаря тебе. ))

----------


## pblcb

автор поста уже в психушке, а тема продолжает жить )

----------


## ctosha

> автор поста уже в психушке, а тема продолжает жить )


 
Продолжают жить раздувы про светлую и темную энергию и про поглощение вселенских галактик...про автора к сожалению все уже по-мойму забыли...

----------


## Troumn

[QUOTE=Викторыч;127760]Нет Troumn, энергия несомненно есть. Приход её идёт с крестца по анатомии. Далее согласно циклу кровообращения. Если полученную энергию за день брать за единицу то расход не должен превышать 70%. Так как 30% уходит на внутреннее поддержание работы организма. 
Мы не про ту энергию-то. То, что наш организм это одни сплошные окислительно-востановительные реакции с выделением тепла (механической энергии) я знаю.

----------


## ctosha

> зато у автора будет волшебство живого общения


 Сомнительное волшебство хочу сказать....Мне кажется кто туда попадает вырваться и той среды крайне тяжело, засасывает так сказать...

----------


## ctosha

> Поставте в дурку компы с инетом и я туда переселюсь 
> Теплые уютные комнатки 3*3 с туалетом, тебя кормят за счет государства, дают чистую одежку... ну чем не благодать? =)


 Там придется на приём таблеток ещё отвлекаться,которые порой в состояние овоща тя могут превратить и комп не понадобится, плюс ещё и проникновенные беседы с психотерапевтами время будут отбирать :Smile:

----------


## ctosha

> Тебе хватило ума это осознать и не рваться за инстинктом, надо же. По крайней мере пока что. Надеюсь, что появление в твоей жизни достойного самца не изменит твоего мнения и решения, потому как твои детки будут расплачиваться за эту глупость всю свою жизнь подобным тебе, а может и ещё более мучительным образом.


 А может наоборот она даст своим детям то, что не смогла познать и почувствовать сама...Для некторых родить ребенка- реальный выход и растворится в своём чаде, все безрадостные мысли отступают , потому что просто некогда мозг ерундой забивать...

----------


## Игорёк

> а может и ещё более мучительным образом.


 чаще всего бывает именно так. Дети относительно нормальных родителей живут еще хуже чем они. И вся эта цепочка поколений заканчивается когда последний человек настолько ущербен, что даже физически не имеет возможности породить  потомство. Жиль только что естественный отбор, благодаря "гуманному" сициуму срабатывает так поздно.

----------


## Pandora

> Тебе хватило ума это осознать и не рваться за инстинктом, надо же. По крайней мере пока что. Надеюсь, что появление в твоей жизни достойного самца не изменит твоего мнения и решения, потому как твои детки будут расплачиваться за эту глупость всю свою жизнь подобным тебе, а может и ещё более мучительным образом.


 Вот только одобрения озлобленного чма,считающего себя истиной в последней инстанции,мне как раз и не хватало

----------


## ctosha

Автор как у тебя дела?
Жизнь в позитивном направлении повернулась???

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Вот только одобрения озлобленного чма,считающего себя истиной в последней инстанции,мне как раз и не хватало


  Не слушайте такие советы, мой вам совет. Убивать в себе надежду, так а зачем вообще жить если даже не верить и надеяться? Самозакапывание живьем получается.  

 А тем кто дает такие советы, подумайте а если из за такого совета, другой человек потеряет надежду и потом убьет себя...... не стоит так говорить.

----------


## Викентий

3 года назад всё было хорошо. Потом резко поменялось. Два года назад поставили депрессию. Сказали, что не могу её побороть, пережить. Встретила любимого человека. Ждала до 4 утра пьяного... Через год таких отношений снова погрузилась в депрессию, нужна была его поддержка, а он ушёл пить с друзьями на два дня. Нашла в себе силы и разорвала отношения... Искренне полюбила другого. Вместе, но он никогда не полюбит меня так, как любил свою первую и единственную девушку... Я мучаюсь, хочу сделать его счастливым, он тоже старается не огорчать, но я вижу отсутствие эмоций у него. Е у плевать. Недавно пропала на два дня, он не звонил, не интересовался. Я в апатии. Смотрю на всё опущенным взглядом, равнодушна... Улыбаюсь только счастливым отношениям подруги, мне приятно смотреть на такую любовь. Дело даже не в несчастливой любви, я просто устала жить. Не вижу смысла в существовании. Попыталась поговорить с друзьями -- сводят в шутку. Парень говорит: " Опять началось". Никому не нужна и проблемы мои тоже... Зачем так жить?

----------


## Викторыч

> Дело даже не в несчастливой любви, я просто устала жить. Не вижу смысла в существовании.


  Да таких случаев ещё масса будет. Застолья с принятием и беседой со знакомыми обычно заглушают подобные стрессы. Гладко всё не бывает.

----------


## Ben

> Никому не нужна и проблемы мои тоже... Зачем так жить?


 все поправимо просто и легко с помощью светлой энергии... другого способа чтобы помог не знаю....

----------


## Викентий

> Классическая женщина: найдите меня, полюбите и проблемы мои решите.


 Проблем нет, любить не прошу. Просто зачастую не вижу смысла в таком существовании. Накрывает. Я бы не отнесла себя к типичным, поскольку ни разу не закричала о том, как мне хочется помереть, по поводу любви: я прекрасно понимаю, что невозможно заставить человека себя любить, но сейчас именно так и происходит, он заставляет себя это сделать. Не хочется ходить по улице и институту, будто я призрак, -- опустив глаза и портя всем настроение.

----------


## Викентий

> Да таких случаев ещё масса будет. Застолья с принятием и беседой со знакомыми обычно заглушают подобные стрессы. Гладко всё не бывает.


 Таким случаям уже лет 10 минимум. Копилось. Тогда не сделала ничего, а сейчас пора. Потому что тогда я могла сделать это из-за вспышки, а теперь я уже чётко анализирую всё произошедшее за 10 лет. И алкоголь почему-то не прельщает.

----------


## Игорёк

> Да таких случаев ещё масса будет. Застолья с принятием и беседой со знакомыми обычно заглушают подобные стрессы. Гладко всё не бывает.


 У меня такие "застолья" переходили в запой. Сложно было свыкнуться с мыслью о собственной ничтожности рядом с другими. Жалею о том что потралил зря нервы на то чтоб доказать самому себе невозможное. Одному гараздо спокойнее. Поздно ровняться. 
Такие советы подходят далеко не всем.

----------


## Pandora

> Больным, страдающим, режущим себя и практикующим суицид людям жить действительно незачем, а тем более размножаться. Жизнь - это сила, воля, восторг, развитие и познание. Зачем плодить тех, кто будет так же обречён на страдания и суицид? И уж зачем давать таким беспомощным, слабым и обречённым на погибель особям надежду? Надежду на что?


 угу. Мир спасут красота и массовые растрелы

----------


## Викторыч

> Сложно было свыкнуться с мыслью о собственной ничтожности рядом с другими. Жалею о том что потралил зря нервы на то чтоб доказать самому себе невозможное.


 Что значит собственная ничтожность? Вот у меня тоже присутствует некая ничтожность. Хочу перемещаться во времени и паралельных мирах. Ан, не тут то вышло по сравнению с другими. Вот теперь рву на себе волосы, закатываюсь в истерике и ищу сооружение по выше что бы с него шмякнутся о сыру землю.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Больным, страдающим, режущим себя и практикующим суицид людям жить действительно незачем, а тем более размножаться. Жизнь - это сила, воля, восторг, развитие и познание. Зачем плодить тех, кто будет так же обречён на страдания и суицид? И уж зачем давать таким беспомощным, слабым и обречённым на погибель особям надежду? Надежду на что?


 


> угу. Мир спасут красота и массовые растрелы


    Есть зачем жить, поиск смысла жизнь уже цель, ради надежды на обретение любви. Чтобы изменить мир, нужно начинать с себя - изменить свое отношение у миру, изменить своё отношение к злу, чтобы оно ушло из вас, перестало отравлять вас, вашу сущность.

----------

